
Ask HN: What payment provider today for a side project? - _Codemonkeyism
Hello,<p>for a SaaS B2B side project I need a payment option. What do people use today, still Recurly?<p>Thanks for your opinions!
======
dexterous811
This should help: [https://www.g2crowd.com/categories/subscription-
management](https://www.g2crowd.com/categories/subscription-management)

~~~
_Codemonkeyism
Thanks

------
ruler88
It really depends on the volume and size of your sale.

If you have high volume and low cost, you are better off going with something
simple like Stripe/Braintree. The fees are relatively high, but the ease of
implementation could be worth it.

If you have low volume and high cost, you should consider something that
supports ACH payments. Like Dwolla or Stripe ACH. Stripe ACH only charges $5
max per transaction. That is great is you are selling $1k+ per unit.

~~~
_Codemonkeyism
Thanks this really helped my understanding, it's more like many small
payments. But for another client of mine who does manual invoicing ACH could
be interesting.

------
MalcolmDiggs
I'd recommend Stripe. Braintree is also popular.

~~~
_Codemonkeyism
Thanks

------
endswapper
I have no connection to Dwolla, but their API is easy to use and I have not
had any problems. It took a few days to get an active account.

It's ACH-based so the pricing is different than credit card payments.

[https://www.dwolla.com/](https://www.dwolla.com/)

~~~
_Codemonkeyism
Will take a look

------
arisAlexis
I woud tell you stripe until they turned down my project because they thought
it was not in their interest and their investors could be unhappy?! After
totally missig my idea point they redirected me to a pdf with a clause about
"unclear" projects.

